# Dr. Moses Powell has passed on



## Doc (Jan 23, 2005)

I attempted to post this in the newsroom and was denied for some reason:

Dr.  Moses Powell, was a 10th degree black belt and was one of the few legends of the martial  arts world. He was the founder of Sanuces Ryu, a fighting  style that combines his over 50 years of experience in various martial arts. He was  a member of both the Black Belt Hall of Fame and the World Karate Hall of Fame. Dr. Powell was also the first martial artist invited to demonstrate martial arts at the United  Nations and he was a featured martial arts demonstrator at the New York World's Fair. Dr. Powell was one of the first African-American martial artists to teach the  fighting arts to U.S. law enforcement agencies including the Secret Service and FBI. In addition to these great accomplishments, the Benin Empire of West Africa awarded  him the international Benin Award in 1972 for his community work and efforts throughout the world.

Dr. Powell was deeply committed to sharing his knowledge and principles with all. He helped ex-offenders by  teaching them self-respect, self-control and honesty through the martial arts. Dr. Powell continued to work with disadvantaged youth and senior citizens around  the country. Dr. Powell was featured in "Masters of the Martial  Arts", "Warrior Within" and many other films. Dr. Powell was the consummate martial artist.  He gave all praises to the Creator for His blessings and attributed his success to his teacher, the late Grand Professor Florendo Vistacion, founder of Vee-Jitsu Ryu, who was  laid to rest in December 1998. Dr. Moses Powell joined his teacher on Friday January 21, 2005.

He was and old friend and he will be missed. My prayers and blessings go out to his family, friends, and students. Another legend has moved on. God Bless.


----------



## Bammx2 (Jan 23, 2005)

:asian:.


----------



## MJS (Jan 24, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 24, 2005)

My sympathies for the loss of your friend.


----------



## The Kai (Jan 24, 2005)

Moses Powell, the man cast a long shadow.

Todd


----------



## Andrew Evans (Jan 24, 2005)

Grandmaster Dr. Moses Powell's reputation reaches very far. We at Hokkien Martial Arts in Topeka, Kansas wish to express our deepest condolences to Dr. Powell's family, friends and students.

I will never forget his immortal words: "I've seen some cats do some crazy stuff... but can they fight?"

Blessed Be,
Andrew


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 26, 2005)

. :asian:


----------

